# Charger Cruiser



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

How are the new Charger cruisers. I've been told we are getting them.:jump:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

NH Cop said:


> How are the new Charger cruisers. I've been told we are getting them.


They're a lot smaller on the inside than you probably think.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> They're a lot smaller on the inside than you probably think.


:dito:
That they are.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank You. I guess I won't put any weight on. :$


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

We're slated to get one sometime in January. Unfortunately it won't have the Hemi. Michigan State Police have posted better reviews on the charger than the Crown Vic.

Here's a link to a website with a bunch of pics of the Charger from the first PD to receive one. They also have a Police Magnum with the Hemi. Which didn't sound very cool being a station wagon, but it looks awesome and roomy. I think I would rather have the Magnum.

http://www.ryanpatrickdean.com/ChargerPolice.html
http://www.ryanpatrickdean.com/MagnumPolice.html


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank You Tackleberry for the photos. I do need trunk space. I keep the shot gun, extra ammunition and chemical suit. Then I have a creeper, tool box, chalk blocks and jump suit. I'm not very popular with the truck driving community.:lol:


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

The sedan is sharp, but im not so sure about the wagon yet. 

It will be a LONG time before im driving one of them anyways.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Actually I won't be driving one for a while either. I'm only at 80 thousand miles so they wont issue one until I hit at least 120 hounds. I like the wagon as well.:dito:


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Seems like whenever the manufacturers come up with something that just doesn't sell to the general public, all of the sudden it's a "police special". Think Caprice. Bet those hemi's aren't a big seller this year, either; so you may get your wish. Detroit realizes that Police purchases are made based more on intital cost and performance than gas mileage.

Cynical, I know, it's what I do best.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The Hemi is fuel efficient if you keep your foot out of it: it runs on four cylinders until eight are needed. I'd like to have the Magnum...I have too much stuff to cart around. The trunk, back seat and front seat of my CV are full...if I have to transport a prisoner, I strap them to the fender (last time I did that an EPO stopped me for not having my scumbag tagged...).


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The Charger is a decently fuel efficient vehicle. More so I'm willing to wager than the Crown Vics. It has a pretty decent amount of room inside, but then again I'm only 5'10, and I don't know the space requirements that law enforcement needs. Due to it's sheer power, I think the Charger would make an nice pursuit vehicle. I've kept up with C5 Corvette's in mine. It was a 2002 convertible.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

The charger has a 345 hp hemi v8 with Displacement on Demmand (D0D) which makes it run on 4 cylinders while idleing then 8 on acceleration. however, it is rated at 17mpg city. I like the new charger and magnum they are based off the LX platform which is also shared with the chrysler 300.

I like how the charger srt-8 425 hp hemi looks. Def an awesome car. I saw the new camaro concept too. Hopefully they will have a b4c package for the pd when it comes out too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

The Charger will likely find a niche with highway patrol/state police agencies, who can take advantage of the available Hemi power.

For those of us who are city/town cops, there really isn't a reason to go with the Dodge. The latest CVPI provides excellent (for a city environment) performance, and the Fords have much better interior room.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

There isnt much room inside the charger or magnum in the front seat for equipment like computers such as the data911 mdt you have to mount that basically in the passenger seat. In the crown vic you just pop out the stereo put in the data911 monitor and then put the stereo under the cup holders or where ever you want it.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I think the Charger is way over-rated. Dodge saw an opportunity to produce a marketing campaign on the heels of the soon-to-be discontinued CVPI. The engine is fine, but there is no room on the interior, especially the back seat. Now talk about your center console, radio mounts, laptop, gear bag, roll bar, cage and coffee holder...it's tight.

I had to use my co-woker's new Impala one day and that thing has about the same size interior. Being 6-2 and 220 lbs I felt just a tad bit cramped.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

We have a Charger and a C/V on order. I don't know if the Charger has the Slant 6 or the HEMI. I'm not overjoyed, but at least it's not rice. I'll try to keep an open mind......


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

LA Sheriff's Dept. also reviewed the Charger as well as some other vehicles. They posted the test results on their website. Both the Charger and Magnum got the best reviews. However the Charger got a POOR rating for prisoner transport as the back is very small.


----------



## nevrehc (Mar 24, 2006)

Well too bad for the bad guys. Don't want to be cramped don't get arrested or crash your vehicle.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I sort of like/ed the Intrepid. I drive a Intrepid as a personal car and I like it alot (and I am not even a MOPAR guy). It is pretty roomy, rides really smooth and gets decent millage. Even though it is a 3.5 V6 it's a pretty solid engine and has some good pickup and go. As a cruiser though it leaves some more HP to be desired.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Over last weekend i was in a 2006 charger rental cause my personal vehicle was in the shop i didnt think it was very comfortable at all and the windows are very small so theres not much visibility from the inside and theres many blind spots...so like some one else said before the charger is only a good vehicle choice if your a state trooper or highway patrol because of the hemi... but personally i would go with an new 06 crown vic..but thats just my 2 cents:2c:


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> Over last weekend i was in a 2006 charger rental cause my personal vehicle was in the shop i didnt think it was very comfortable at all and the windows are very small so theres not much visibility from the inside and theres many blind spots...so like some one else said before the charger is only a good vehicle choice if your a state trooper or highway patrol because of the hemi... but personally i would go with an new 06 crown vic..but thats just my 2 cents:2c:


I just saw a pic of the NYPD Charger.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah some one posted the article about the NYPD chargers a few months of go they are getting 15 chargers 10 are going to have the hemi and those will be for Highway patrol and then each borough will get 1 charger and those will have the 250 hp V6's...i wonder how long it will be before there out of commission?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Did that sketch of a MSP charger come over?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

The MSP Chargers are all semi-marked.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

bbelichick said:


> The MSP Chargers are all semi-marked.


soo MSP does have chargers? i thought that was only a sketch i thought i read in another forum that MSP doesnt have any chargers at all...am i wrong?


----------

